# Source Check: Pharma Lady



## GymJones (Apr 29, 2018)

I came across this source on a couple other boards and couldn’t find anything negative.  Just wanting to make sure they’re not just paying for good reviews or are actually a mod or something shady like that. Looks like they sell Platinum Biotech and Global Anabolics gear. Any info on these guys would be helpful.


----------



## docholiday08 (Apr 29, 2018)

I haven't found negatives for that other than being a part of isarms


----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 30, 2018)

GymJones said:


> I came across this source on a couple other boards and couldn’t find anything negative.  Just wanting to make sure they’re not just paying for good reviews or are actually a mod or something shady like that. Looks like they sell Platinum Biotech and Global Anabolics gear. Any info on these guys would be helpful.



In other words they are a good scource with good reviews you cant find any negitives they carry Platinum Biotech & global anabolics all the other forums are using Pharma Lady why arent we 

Is that what you mean ?


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 30, 2018)

Ive never used or heard of her.  I will tell you this.  

ANYTIME someone leverages gender, race, religion, children etc. to do business of ANYKIND (exception being a topless bar) its usually a bad sign.  What it tells me is that they want some kind of favor or guilt trip/sympathy to do business with them.  If they were really talented at what they did, you would not need to know they have kids, suck dick or read the good book.  It also makes for a good shield when they fuk something up.      

Examples:

All My Childrens Construction
Faith Electric
Disciples Day Care
Shady Lady Pharms 
My Brothers Keeper Paint and Body


----------



## GymJones (Apr 30, 2018)

Zeigler said:


> In other words they are a good scource with good reviews you cant find any negitives they carry Platinum Biotech & global anabolics all the other forums are using Pharma Lady why arent we
> 
> Is that what you mean ?
> 
> well gee wiz lets all go out and get some Pharma Lady for fukk sakes



No, I meant just what I said. On one site they had good reviews but I don’t know how good/trustworthy that sites reviews are. Wanted to see if anyone here has heard of them or dealt with them?  Also I don’t know how good Platinum Biotech or Global Anabolics gear is so again was hoping someone here had some experience with it.


----------



## GymJones (Apr 30, 2018)

Flyingdragon said:


> Sorry to let the cat out of the bag but Pharma Lady is really a dude......



Damn!  Well, if he/she has good gear and good service i don’t really care. Lol


----------



## GymJones (Apr 30, 2018)

Chillinlow said:


> So do you have it already if so bloods will tell



No I didn’t buy anything yet.  I saw them on iSarms but not sure if their reviews are trustworthy so I came over here.  I’ve been out of the game for a while and my old source is gone.


----------



## John Ziegler (May 1, 2018)

Chillinlow said:


> lmao after all his Your trying to push junk ass sarms god you make me wanna throw up



Its probably dylan gemelli sitting in his kitchen smoking meth & that between youtube cuts


----------



## GymJones (May 1, 2018)

Chillinlow said:


> lmao after all his Your trying to push junk ass sarms god you make me wanna throw up



Im not trying to push anything.  I got Test/Tren from a local guy and was just looking to find some good caber.  The reviews looked good over there but after I saw that douche Dylan’s videos I came here to question their legitimacy. I haven’t bought anything from any source there...just trying to do research is all. If all the crap posted there is junk like that dudes videos I’ll just stay away.  From what I read there it seemed good to go but I’d rather have a couple opinions.  And after reading more about isarms it seems pretty shady some of the stuff Dylan pulls with sources. 

Again Im not trying to push that douche bags sarms. I’m just a guy who’s been away from the game for a while and trying to do my research and find legit sources.


----------



## Chillinlow (May 1, 2018)

GymJones said:


> Im not trying to push anything.  I got Test/Tren from a local guy and was just looking to find some good caber.  The reviews looked good over there but after I saw that douche Dylan’s videos I came here to question their legitimacy. I haven’t bought anything from any source there...just trying to do research is all. If all the crap posted there is junk like that dudes videos I’ll just stay away.  From what I read there it seemed good to go but I’d rather have a couple opinions.  And after reading more about isarms it seems pretty shady some of the stuff Dylan pulls with sources.
> 
> Again Im not trying to push that douche bags sarms. I’m just a guy who’s been away from the game for a while and trying to do my research and find legit sources.




Dude you even said you found them
on ISARMS which doesn’t even sell Pharma Lady. If you want pharma lady you shouldn’t be looking at sarms only websites


----------



## GymJones (May 1, 2018)

Chillinlow said:


> Dude you even said you found them
> on ISARMS which doesn’t even sell Pharma Lady. If you want pharma lady you shouldn’t be looking at sarms only websites



Theres a source section on the forum with multiple posts about Pharma Lady.

Guess I really hit a nerve by mentioning isarms here....


----------



## Chillinlow (May 1, 2018)

GymJones said:


> Theres a source section on the forum with multiple posts about Pharma Lady.
> 
> Guess I really hit a nerve by mentioning isarms here....



Not really if your really just after a source check buy a vial send it to me I’ll pin it and let you know the lab results


----------



## monster-ish (May 1, 2018)

GymJones said:


> I came across this source on a couple other boards and couldn’t find anything negative.  Just wanting to make sure they’re not just paying for good reviews or are actually a mod or something shady like that. Looks like they sell Platinum Biotech and Global Anabolics gear. Any info on these guys would be helpful.


They're gtg. There's on a few boards out there. I've ordered from them twice and both times were good experiences. Fast shipping time and stealth packaging.


----------



## blackdream71 (May 6, 2018)

i've received at least 10 packs from PharmaLady, she NEVER disappoints,
as good as gold in my opinion.


----------



## Chillinlow (May 6, 2018)

blackdream71 said:


> i've received at least 10 packs from PharmaLady, she NEVER disappoints,
> as good as gold in my opinion.



are you paying for your advertising ?


----------



## Chillinlow (May 6, 2018)

Side note:

Pharma Lady has now become a fantasy of mine where some 24 year old hot college Pharmacist grad comes and gives me shots of test and tren all while naked with only a set of latex gloves on

But in reality :

Pharma lady is some little mole in India sending me the HIV in a small ampule


----------



## dk8594 (May 6, 2018)

blackdream71 said:


> i've received at least 10 packs from PharmaLady, she NEVER disappoints,
> as good as gold in my opinion.



With this being your first post, it’s had to give much weight to your review. If you are serious about joining the community, please post up an intro in the new member section. Also, please read the forum rules, specifically rule number 2 regarding advertising in signatures.


----------



## Thomasthee8th (May 16, 2018)

I'm def gonna look into it,keep posting if any bad.lol


----------



## Thomasthee8th (May 17, 2018)

I'm gonna try.its100 dollar minimum, plus I'm gonna get blood work done.i guess that's the only way to no for sure.i thought about leaving a message saying if it's bunk keep the money and don't send nothing.


----------



## dk8594 (May 17, 2018)

Thomasthee8th said:


> I'm gonna try.its100 dollar minimum, plus I'm gonna get blood work done.i guess that's the only way to no for sure.i thought about leaving a message saying if it's bunk keep the money and don't send nothing.



Prior to sending funds to an ugl lab, it might be wise for you to get your blood work done.  You're the same age as I was when I began TRT and depending on where you numbers are you may be a candidate too.  You may want to discuss it with your doctor, or at the very least get your own blood work done.  TRT will improve your "lively hood" as you mentioned in your intro.

You can bypass your doctor to get blood work done by going to private med labs and choosing the hormone panel for females (don't be thrown off by it being called female.  A lot of us use it).  You'll get a 15% off coupon if you sign up for their e-mails.


----------



## Thomasthee8th (May 17, 2018)

Damn that's a great idea.om def gonna look into it now.many thanks


----------



## Thomasthee8th (May 17, 2018)

Damn that's a great idea.om def gonna look into it now.many thanks


----------



## bulldogger (Dec 25, 2018)

docholiday08 said:


> I haven't found negatives for that other than being a part of isarms



I have been a member here, but not posted as much as i had on anabolic minds. What is wrong with isarms?  I still need to do my introduction as i will be starting trt soon and at 43 i figure i still have some time to put on serious muslce and mabye even do a show or strongman comp.


----------



## Texan69 (Dec 26, 2018)

Flyingdragon said:


> Sorry to let the cat out of the bag but Pharma Lady is really a dude......



But we’ve been exchanging pics....oh no


----------



## Jaytee2727 (Feb 22, 2021)

I've been dealing with them for 2yrs or so and a couple of weeks ago got gear and it was missing something let them know and basically I'm just out of luck so i am going to find someone else so mess with them if you want to im not


----------

